# I need a fire-rated eave assembly... where would I find one?



## EnvisionMan (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a single-family residence being built on condo property.  There are no lot lines.  The developer only requires a 7' gap between homes (subject to fire code, of course).

The home I am designing will have one section that is 8' from the neighboring home, and as such, the eaves of the homes are only about 4' apart.

According to R302.1 the projection (not the wall) has to be fire rated.  However, I cannot seem to find any web sites that offer assembly information for eaves.

Any suggestions?

I have found plenty of people offering advice on how to build this sort of 1-hour eave, but I need a documented assembly that I can show the inspector.

Oh... one other thing... Table 302.1 states that for projections between 2' and 5' we only need a 1-hour rating on the underside.  Does that mean we don't need an assembly?  Just a couple 1/2" sheets of gypsum?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.rsf-fire.org/assets/documents/ordinances/resources/ignition_resistant_eave_construction.pdf


----------



## EnvisionMan (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks, Mark.... those are good details.  I wonder, though, if the inspectors in Austin, TX would accept them.  I would argue these are designed for areas that have a pretty high likelihood of fires, so I can't imagine these wouldn't work.  But our inspectors can be stubborn.  Plus, the way fires spread on the ground is a bit different than the way they spread from a house next door being on fire.  We don't have forest fires much here in central Texas, so the focus is a bit different.

Thanks again... that's a good start.  Would love if these had a UL or ASTM number.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 23, 2014)

Ask them

There are also many manufactured soffit products that have ER reports w/1 hour ratings


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 23, 2014)

Should ask the AHJ their interpretation of 1hour on the underside and if it's required where the projection is from a wall more than 5ft.For example 1hr. on the underside literally is two layers of 5/8" Type X as opposed to a 1hr. assembly that would have a single 5/8".There were many proposals made to remedy this strict interpretation to no avail.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 24, 2014)

2 layers of 5/8 Type X, on the soffit and fascia both is the assembly we have seen in the past, came out of the UL directory if memory serves, might have been the Gyp Manuel though. But it was a listed assembly.


----------

